# deere 318 rider



## sillywilly (Dec 29, 2010)

*I am seeking info as to market value of 318 with blown Onan engine.
Thanks*


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

With a bad engine, the value will be less - if the rest of the tractor is in running order/good shape/ any other attachments itll raise the value - with a running motor itd be around $400 and up - with a bad motor probably around $200 ( unless it had additional attachments).

Onans are also a rarer motor/harder to find parts - it doesnt actually need to be replaced with another onan- any other motor could be swapped on.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

That's weird, every craigslist ad in my area has 318's selling for 1200 running and 1800 in good shape. You cant give away 200 series tractors, in mint condition with implements they rarely bring 600.00 around here


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sillywilly! Ahem.... No disrespect DT....but you couldn't buy the cheapest piece of crap anything for $400 around here running, not running even in pieces!!:lmao: The 318 is highly desirable and for a base unit, depending on the year and of course condition.... the $1200 to 2000 range is not that out of whack. Blown motor, but everything there and in good shape...... I'm gonna say around the $500 on up range. We're talking about one of the if not the best Deere ever made with a hydro transmission with the strongest frames of them all...... You'll get a good price for it if you hold out on it, and steer clear of the low balling dealers. Heck, I'd love to buy it if you were close to Idaho!  What year is it?


----------



## sillywilly (Dec 29, 2010)

*tractor beam*

Thanks for reply, my 318 is an 89 and I have received an offer of $500 cash.

So hard to let go of this work horse-I have one other great oldie a 345, however my newest is a X300 and is gutless compaired to the oldies.

I am looking at the Kobota T2080, however I would value any and all sugggestions on my next purchase. 

ByeBye


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

I had to rebuild the steering column hydraulic pack on a JD 318. What a nightmare. A good, running 318 around these parts is in the ballpark of $2k-$3k, depending on year, engine, and tractor mods. The one good thing about this model is the frame. SOLID! You can put just about whatever engine/trans combo you want on it. However, I prefer something where the steering and hydraulic system are separate.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I was going by the 'usual' price range around here - average running lawntractor ( not JD's - never see those for sale) is around $400-700 (and higher) - z turns go in the $2000 and big buck range ( most those have blown engines). Sky's the limit sometimes on prices - i wouldnt be surprised to see some older JD's turn up on Mecum auto auction some year for a bazillion bucks.

I picked up a MTD and a free craftsman a couple years back for $25 - the guy also had a ratty rusty older JD there for $400 - no deck- i was more interested in the cheep stuff , but thats me- i dont need a mint running tractor for alot of money- im after the junkers that are dirt cheep. If i ever come across a cheep JD - id probably get it - im surprised i got a 'classic' wheelhorse ( rust n everything) free- normally those go for a premium as well.

On the local craigslist there was an ad for a newer MTD that was rarely used, looked mint - cept the guy wanted $1500 for it- it sat on there a loooong time- could get a new MTD for that price- why buy that used one? Those just arent worth that much for a light duty tractor. 

Its probably because of the economy that people are jacking prices alot higher then normal - i can see with the mowing season to get more for one - not in winter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

GreenFlyer said:


> I had to rebuild the steering column hydraulic pack on a JD 318. What a nightmare. A good, running 318 around these parts is in the ballpark of $2k-$3k, depending on year, engine, and tractor mods. The one good thing about this model is the frame. SOLID! You can put just about whatever engine/trans combo you want on it. However, I prefer something where the steering and hydraulic system are separate.


You got that right GF! The frame on my 316 is stouter than a Ford 3/4 ton! Do the 318s have power steering? My 316 sure don't.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

sillywilly said:


> Thanks for reply, my 318 is an 89 and I have received an offer of $500 cash.
> 
> So hard to let go of this work horse-I have one other great oldie a 345, however my newest is a X300 and is gutless compaired to the oldies.
> 
> ...


Heck, I'd give you $500 myself right now! I'd keep it, because you just don't see them come up for sale hardly ever. You'll regret it!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

As has been mentioned, the 318 was/is a great GT. Six yrs ago when I replaced mine, book value was in the $2300 - $2500 range. The Onan engine has been out of production for many yrs but replacement/conversions are available.

They 318 has hydrostatic steering and 2-spool hyd controls including a front located set of ports.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So why don't you rebuild it Silly? Were you the one who drove it last? What part of Washington do you reside?


----------



## sillywilly (Dec 29, 2010)

*sillywilly*

*One of my groundskeepers last operated and I have obligated funds for replacement rather than rebuilt. I am located in University Place, WA with 93 acres. *


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Gosh darn it, why couldn't you be near Spokane? What did he do, run it out of oil? 93 acres sounds pretty darn nice so near the ocean! Hopefully you give us some pictures of your place!


----------



## sillywilly (Dec 29, 2010)

*willynilly*

[*B]He did not run without oil, 318 was one of three riders utilized weekly in this operation. Large Homeowner Association 93 acres with 41 acres of common area including trails and heavily timbered. Is a very nice area adjacent Chambers Bay Golf area. Problem started with the 318 when it became necessary to replace fly wheel that could not be found and a substitute was installed and worked great for 18 months and then the Onan gave up.Bye*.

Any comments on the Kubota T2080 as opposed the Deere 304 ?.[/B]Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Both are great machines I'm sure. I tend to feel that you get more for the money when you buy Kubota myself, but that's just me!


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

If you're thinking of rebuilding, Onanparts.com, Your Onan Parts Solution is a good place to start.


----------



## greenmeanie (Aug 21, 2010)

I just got mine an 83 950hrs for $800.00 guess I did good and it runs but need a little work.




sillywilly said:


> Thanks for reply, my 318 is an 89 and I have received an offer of $500 cash.
> 
> So hard to let go of this work horse-I have one other great oldie a 345, however my newest is a X300 and is gutless compaired to the oldies.
> 
> ...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the website Rattosh51 - i have a 20HP onan twin that cranks over, but has no spark- probably needs a new coil pack and definitly needs a new starter solenoid( haveta jump the terminals).


----------

